# 13. ALL MOUNTAINS Rheingau MTB-Marathon



## DirkR68 (11. August 2011)

Am 14.08.2011 in Rüdesheim am Rhein Stadtteil Aulhausen findet bereits zum 13.mal der MTB-Marathon von RED PULSE statt,es gibt drei Strecken zur Auswahl: 31 km(750 hm), 52 km(1400 hm), 76 km(1900 hm)
Die Wetteraussichten sehen gut aus für das Wochenende,die Strecken sind also in optimalem Zustand.Es gibt ein Rahmenprogramm für die ganze Familie.Weitere Infos:   http://www.redpulse.de/marathon11/index.html


----------



## dib (13. August 2011)

Das mit dem Wetter würde ich so nicht unterschreiben ..... wird wohl *WIEDER MAL* ne epische Schlammschlacht aber wer braucht schon Sonne und trockene griffige Böden mitten im Sommer?.

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (14. August 2011)

Oh mann, ich hab´s gewusst, so schlimm war´s noch nie!


----------



## Deleted 77527 (14. August 2011)

dib schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich hab´s gewusst, so schlimm war´s noch nie!


Bist Du vor 3 Jahren nicht mitgefahren?? DA war es heftig.
Mir hat es gefallen. Nicht nur die Streckenführung, auch das Drumherum.
Und die Ergebnisse gibt es auch schon --> da


----------



## dib (14. August 2011)

adus schrieb:


> Bist Du vor 3 Jahren nicht mitgefahren?? DA war es heftig.
> Mir hat es gefallen. Nicht nur die Streckenführung, auch das Drumherum.
> Und die Ergebnisse gibt es auch schon --> da


Nein, da bin ich nicht mitgefahren, das war der einzige den ich seit dem 8.Rheingau Marathon verpasst habe.
Ich habe ja auch keine Probleme mit der Orga oder der Streckenführung (wobei man sich schon fragen sollte ob es Sinn mach den Klostertrail bei dem Wetter so derart zu vernichten!)
das drumherum war auch wie immer einwandfrei und ich werde natürlich auch nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein!
Und wenn ich mich nicht über den Matsch aufregen würde hätte ich ja gar nix zu meckern!


----------



## psx (15. August 2011)

Großes Lob und Dank an alle vor und hinter den Kulissen! Tolle Strecke, tolle Organisation, nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder!


----------



## Cube-Tom (16. August 2011)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei - wenn ich richtig rechne sogar schon zum 10. Mal!
Schlamm gehört spätestens zum Programm seit dem der Marathon in Aulhausen gefahren wird - leider! Trotzdem eine super Veranstaltung die von Jahr zu Jahr besser wird und wo die Orga versucht jeden vorgebrachten Kritikpunkt abzustellen.. dafür ein ganz dickes Lob!



dib schrieb:


> (wobei man sich schon fragen sollte ob es Sinn mach den Klostertrail bei dem Wetter so derart zu vernichten!)


 
Es gibt auch so eins-zwei Ecken die ich bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen eher auslassen würde...
andererseits wollen wir bei gutem Wetter diese Trails wiederum gerne fahren und ob es zwei-drei Tage vorher überhaupt noch möglich ist eine genehmigte Steckenführung entsprechend zu ändern, halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich!

Gruß Tom


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2011)

die mittelstrecke war zum größten teil fahrbar.
ein anstieg war selbst den schaltern vor mir zu glatt.

aber der boden hat schon ordentlich gesaugt.
wie man da noch 2:21h fahren kann


----------

